# I will be away for two weeks starting tomorrow



## Joe Blow (25 June 2004)

I will be away for two weeks starting tomorrow to visit family interstate.

Thanks to all who have registered and posted here at Aussie Stock Forums in the two weeks we have been up on the web! We have over 40 members and the site is growing more and more every day!

I hope that while I am gone everyone will continue to make these forums their home and post away as usual. I enjoy everyone's posts and encourage you all to keep at it! The more eveyone participates the better and more useful this site will become.

I will check in as often as I can over the next two weeks.

Remember you can help Aussie Stock Forums grow by referring your friends and encouraging them to register and participate. 

Thanks again to everyone! Be seeing you soon!

Good trading and Cheers!


----------



## still_in_school (28 June 2004)

Enjoy your Break and Have Fun!

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (8 July 2004)

I hope your break will be a memorable one.

I am a newbie...oh yah...I just joined today and it's happen to be my BIRTHDAY.

Happy Trading.


----------

